# CM7 on Bionic?



## gatzbyrico (Jul 2, 2011)

It can happen...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1256305

EDIT:

LOL I am bouncing between phones and had Charge on the brain.
I meant on the Bionic, but I can't edit my title.

And Lord I screwed up the URL too.
I need to stop posting when drowsy.

The URL is now fixed too.


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

Not following.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## gatzbyrico (Jul 2, 2011)

The info in the thread should be fixed. I apologize, I shouldn't post when tired and on meds, rofl.

The only thing I can't change is the title.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

gatzbyrico said:


> The only thing I can't change is the title.


i fixed it for you, but all you have to to is click on "edit post", then click on "go advanced"


----------



## gatzbyrico (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you


----------

